# Canon 7DMKII vs 90 auto focus



## davholla (Jun 24, 2021)

How do people find these two compare, particularly for small fast moving things like birds?


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 25, 2021)

What is the 90 auto focus?  I have a 7dmkii and I love it.  The 5d has a faster auto focus than the 7d does.  I still like to use the 7d.


----------



## davholla (Jun 25, 2021)

I meant the canon eos 90


----------



## Scott Whaley (Jun 25, 2021)

I would assume the 7d has more focal points to focus on and has a faster focus than the eos 90.


----------



## Space Face (Jun 25, 2021)

Youve maybe seen this D but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## davholla (Jun 25, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Youve maybe seen this D but I'll post it anyway.


I did but the comments were interesting and made me wonder if the review was any good



> Tony verhagen​1 year ago
> Did you change the tracking and fcous sensitivity setting on the 90d ??? It could help if you did your research 🤷🏼‍♂️
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Space Face (Jun 25, 2021)

davholla said:


> I did but the comments were interesting and made me wonder if the review was any good


I'm afraid I can't help any further as I have neither camera.  I have the original 7D but no longer use it.

What I will say tho is that I've moved away from crop sensors for wildlife with the 5Dsr and my next purchase will be a FF mirrorless.


----------

